# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le juge et le poët
Dans son oeuvre immortelle, ETIC à Nico-le-mac, Aristote disait _"qui jugea piano jugea sano"_ ce qui peut se traduire par qui juge avec un piano juge comme il faut. Ah non pardon, c'est une citation de Sophocle en fait, mais, vu que vous avez fait vos humanités en compagnie de Mario et de Lara Croft, on s'en fout. 
Tout ça pour vous dire que la fonction juridictionnelle dans nos sociétés est capitale, même à Bordeaux ou à Lyon, et que sans Tribunal, au moindre zeste déplacé, nous aurions de gros pépins. Et je pense que vous serez d'accord avec moi, plutôt que de nous entretuer dans une apocalypse anarchiste où la loi du plus fort prévaudrait, il vaut mieux payer grassement pendant des années des avocats afin d'obtenir une résolution pacifique d'un conflit. 
Un juge, confronté à la lourde tâche de devoir pacifier la société, se doit donc de rester digne en toute circonstance, et de trancher un litige qui oppose des parties par un raisonnement serré, pointu, nourri d'analyses juridiques techniques. Ce qui vous expliquera que, très souvent, la lecture d'une décision de justice a autant de chance de vous détendre les zygomatiques qu'un bon coup de poing dans la mâchoire. 
Cependant, parfois, un juge ose mêler à la fois une analyse juste et un ton lyrique, pour ne pas dire humoristique. 
Aussi, dans cette rubrique jurigeek, je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous convier à la lecture de cette ordonnance de référé, rendue par le Tribunal de Grande Instance de PARIS le 1er juin. 
Et croyez-moi, pour une fois c'est vrai, vous ne le regretterez pas.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Imrryran

N'est-ce pas un fake ?  ::o: 

J'aurais pensé qu'un magistrat se devait de fournir un motif à la rédaction plus conventionnelle pour éviter de futurs recours.

----------


## Kazer

Un vrai bonheur à lire, merci

----------


## Super Cookies

Oui Imrryan,  notamment en fin de page 2, le premier paragraphe sur le motif de la décision est assez... original.

----------


## Guitou

Et ben au moins y'en a qui se font plaisir au taff, c'est bueno.  ::):

----------


## Errata

Ce juge a la classe d'un George abitbol, une décision pleine de bon sens  :Cigare:

----------


## TanteMarge

"Aussi est-ce la main tremblante mais sans remords[...]" haha. Enorme !

----------


## olih

C'est beau  :Emo: .

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ah ah, mais c'est surpuissant !

----------


## MadBoZo

Miam, un grand morceau de rigolade à lire!! Au moins on voit que certains juges ont de l'humour et savent le faire partager  ::):

----------


## Nols

Grandiose décision.
Elle me fait penser à celle de la poule.
http://www.canevet.org/spip.php?article174

----------


## Nilsou

> Elle aurait également vendu au magazine OOPS un sujet paru dans le numéro 81, soit postérieurement au numéro en litige, intitulé "Émilie mêlée à un trafic de drogue", ce qui atteste qu'aucune des deux partie n'est rancunière.
> 
> Le juge ne l'est pas plus à l'égard d'aucune d'entre elle, mais il a un exigeant métier qui le retient quelquefois à de plus amples taches.


Excellent ce juge ^^.
Avec de véritable passages poétiques au milieu, il s'est lâché sur les citations et métaphores.
Le début sur la description de Secret story est absolument hilarant.

----------


## Warzlouf

Splendide ! Le droit m'a ennuyé au possible (j'ai tenu 1 semestre, mais là, je suis admiratif devant le style et l'humour. 

Ces participants à des jeux de télé-réalité n'ont le plus souvent aucun talent réel et d'autre atout que leur notoriété. Alors, pour gagner leur vie sans travailler comme le font les honnêtes gens, ils monnayent (tout comme des artistes ne manque d'actualité ou ont quelque chose à vendre) des articles arrangés avec les magazines. Et bien racoleurs de préférence. Quand ces mêmes personnes font des procès pour atteinte à la vie privée, je trouve ça franchement culotté.

----------


## Abaker

Trop bon, vraiment, ça fait du bien de voir une personne sensée et avec de l'humour à la justice.
Merci d'avoir partagé ça GMB.  ::):

----------


## TanteMarge

Une simple question (en fait il y en a 3  :tired: ) : une ordonnance de ce type est-elle sanctionnable ? genre Mlle Emilie N qui porte plainte parcequ'on se fout de sa gueule ? Et est-ce bien accueilli dans le milieu juridique ?

----------


## SAYA

C'est savoureux. Eh oui les Juges peuvent aussi juger avec du bons sens... et de l'humour ! ::wub::

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Desproges s'est recyclé ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Quelle classe, grands Dieux, quelle classe !

----------


## Daedaal

Grand Maître *B*...
Décision rendue sous la présidence d'un certain Joël *B*oyer...

Coïncidence ?


Ce style... Cette appétence coupable pour le bon mot...

Vous êtes frères. C'est ça ?

 :^_^:

----------


## Sig le Troll

J'en avais entendu parler, mais quel plaisir de pouvoir lire cette ordonnance en entier. ^^
Si seulement j'avais pu en faire de même.  ::love::

----------


## Anton

L'histoire complète est que c'est sa dernière ordonnance puisqu'il est parti en retraite, il s'est donc un peu lâché pour se faire plaisir. Donc pas de risque de conséquences politiques à assumer, donc c'est facile de faire de l'esprit quand on ne risque rien  ::P:

----------


## LPTheKiller

Superbe !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Une simple question (en fait il y en a 3 ) : une ordonnance de ce type est-elle sanctionnable ? genre Mlle Emilie N qui porte plainte parcequ'on se fout de sa gueule ? Et est-ce bien accueilli dans le milieu juridique ?


C'est mal accueilli dans le milieu juridique, parce que, comme je le disais dans la news, le juge doit avoir un rôle solennel et ne doit pas se permettre de faire de l'humour. Ensuite, Emilie ne peut pas porter plainte contre le juge pour ce genre de décision humoristique. par contre, elle peut faire appel de l'ordonnance, ça oui.




> L'histoire complète est que c'est sa dernière ordonnance puisqu'il est parti en retraite, il s'est donc un peu lâché pour se faire plaisir. Donc pas de risque de conséquences politiques à assumer, donc c'est facile de faire de l'esprit quand on ne risque rien


Facile de faire de l'esprit quand on ne risque rien ? Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour bien connaître les juges, crois-moi, écrire ce genre de décision et finir sa carrière comme cela, ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde et personnellement, je tire mon chapeau à ce magistrat.

----------


## Moridin

Je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une chose a dire a ce juge:

Bien Joué  :B):

----------

